# Treppenstufeneffekt bei Fotos



## borsti (4. Juli 2004)

Hi,
habe mit meiner Digitalkamera Fotos gemacht, sie auf CD (jpg) gebrannt und will sie nun bearbeiten und ausdrucken.
Wenn ich die Bilder verkleinert habe und sie in Photoshop ausdrucke habe ich diesen Treppenstufeneffekt, wenn ich sie in Word ausdruckeist das nicht so.
Den Treppenstufeneffekt habe ich aber auch wenn ich die Bilder noch nicht verkleinert habe.
Kann das an den Einstellungen liegen, wenn ja an welcher? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus

borsti


----------



## Company_Q (5. Juli 2004)

*Fragen vor weg*

Was hast du für einen Drucker (Firma, Model und Typ (RGB, CMYK, Laser oder Tinte) welche Kamera? Welche PS Version hast du? Wenn es geht dann füge das Bild mal mit ein!

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## borsti (5. Juli 2004)

*Druckertyp*

Hi,
Drucker: Canon i560
Photosohp CS
Kamera: FinePix 2800 von Fujifilm (2,0 Megapixel 6x optischer Zoom)

Dieser Effekt ist bei allen Bildern da, aber nur wenn ich sie direkt aus PS ausdrucke. Wenn ich sie in Word kopiere und von da ausdrucke ist das nicht so.
Ein Bild kann ich nicht anfügen, weiß nicht wie. Habe es über den Button IMG versucht , da geht ein JS Eingabefenster auf  und dann .........?

Vielleicht reichen die Infos  ja auch so.
Vielen dank für die schnelle Bearbeitung

borsti


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2004)

Hai,

wenn Du Bilder in Word einfügst erfolgt (soweit ich weiss) noch einmal eine Umrechnung, also ist das kein Vergleich zu einem Ausdruck in PS.

Was ist mit anderen Programmen ?

Unten gibt es ein Feld Datei anhängen, da sollte es mit den Bildern klappen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## borsti (5. Juli 2004)

*Bild*

Hi Stefan,
ich hoffe das Bild ist jetzt nicht zu klein.
Ich habe es in PS verkleinert, die Originalgröße war 45,16 cm x 33,87 cm.
Die Einstellungen waren Proportionen erhalten , Bild neu berechnen und Bikubisch.

Wenn ich die Originalgröße ausdrucke habe ich diese Treppenstufen auch. Sehr schön zu sehen in Scheinwerfer und am Auto überhaupt.

Erst mal danke 
borsti


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe, die Fragestellung korrekt verstanden zu haben:

Wichtig sind hier zwei Dinge:

Die Auflösung in Pixel bzw. in DPI (beides einzustellen im Menü "Bildgröße)

Gruß

P.S. die "Treppen" im Anhang scheinen mir hier durch das Verkleinern entstanden sein.


----------



## borsti (5. Juli 2004)

*Verkleinern*

Hi,
danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Treppen sind auch in der Originalgröße da, vom Verkleinern kann das nicht sein.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn Jemand Rat weiß, weil die Bilder mir echt wichtig sind.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

borsti


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juli 2004)

Hai,

da scheint mir ein grundsätzliches Problem vorzuliegen.

Du schreibst, daß Du eine Kamera mit 2 Megapixel hast und das Bild 45,16 x 33,87 cm groß war.

Bei einem 10 X 15 Bild (1600 X 1200 Pixel) bist Du bei fast 2 MB.
Bei einem DIN A4 Bild mit 300 dpi (3508 x 2480) bei 8,7 MB.

Wenn Du nun Dein 2 MB großes Bild auf 45,16 x 33,87 vergrößerst hast Du sicherlich diesen Treppenstufeneffekt. Weil einfach nicht genügend Bildinfos da sind.

Du schreibst auch, daß die Bilder im JPG-Format vorliegen. Werden die automatisch über die Kamerasoftware erzeugt, oder hast Du sie umgewandelt ? Vielleicht liegt hier auch der Fehler.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## borsti (6. Juli 2004)

*Problem gelöst*

Hi, 
habe das Prob mit Eurer Hilfe lösen können.
Es lag an der Auflösung.
Nochmals danke für die schnelle Hilfe
borsti


----------



## dkf (6. Juli 2004)

*Re: Fragen vor weg*



> _Original geschrieben von Company_Q _
> *Was hast du für einen Drucker (Firma, Model und Typ (RGB, CMYK, Laser oder Tinte) welche Kamera? Welche PS Version hast du? Wenn es geht dann füge das Bild mal mit ein!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Bitte nenn mir einen Drucker, der in RGB druckt!
Und außerdem ging es bei diesem Problem ja wohl nicht um den Ausdruck ansich, sondern um die Umrechnung/Auflösung (ppi/dpi).

Soll nur ne nett gemeinte Anmerkung sein!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
z.B werden thermosublimationsdrucker als RGB-Drucker bezeichnet (auch wenn das eigentlich nicht so ganz richtig ist).

MFG


----------



## dkf (7. Juli 2004)

Thermo*sublimations*drucker  kenne ich nicht.
Aber was druckt da drin bitte RGB, bzw. wiese werden die so genannt, wenn es (deiner Meinung nach) falsch ist?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Also Thermosublimationsdrucker arbeiten mit Farbfolien die durch Hitze auf das Papier transferiert werden, recht teures Druckverfahren hatt aber mit die besten Ergebnisse. Hier ein Link auf www.docbauman.de zum Thema RGB drucken.
Vorallem die Drucker die nur zum Fotodrucken gedacht sind also Format ca. 9x10 arbeiten mit diesem Verfahren.
Genannt werden deise Drucker auch RGB-Drucker weil die Ausdrucke extrem nahe an die RGB Daten hinsichtlich Farben und Sättigung kommen.

Es gibt ca 3-5 verschiedene Verfahren.
In Google findet man eigentlich auch nicht grade wenig zu dem Thema.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dkf (7. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte behaupten, dass ich die Verfahren kenne und auch weiß, wie sie funktionieren - hatte auch schon von diesem Verfahren gehört; konnte jetzt den Namen aber nicht zuordnen.

Naja, aber die Folien sind doch auch CMYK, oder wie?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2004)

Also soviel ich weiß schon nur das glaube ich teilweise noch 2 farbend azu kommen.
Ich habe hier eine .PDF  wo kurz und knap das Verfahren Thermosublimation und Thermotransfer erklärt werden, ist halt wie gesagt kurz und nicht sonderlich ausführlich, wenn du mehr Infos willst solltest du mal googlen weil ich habe mit diesem Verfahren auch nicht sonderlich lange gearbeitet (während meiner Ausbildung Schulischerseits) damals hatt eine A4 Seite ca 15 DM gekostet.
Also nochmal wirkliches RGB Drucken ist nicht möglich da man Licht ja nicht drucken kann, aber es gibt 1-2 Verfahren die wirklich extrem nahe an RGB herrankommen und diese werden dann halt auch so gennant, bei dem link von Doc Baumann wird beschrieben das Kodak versucht ein Verfahren auf den markt zu bringen mit dem man den ganzen Workflow in RGB abwickeln kann


----------



## dkf (7. Juli 2004)

Lass mal gut sein...
Ich habe ja nur die Frage gelesen (mein erstes Zitat), welches Druckverfahren (RGB oder CMYK) benutzt wird.
Wollte das ja nur anmerken. Will da jetzt nicht wirklich weiter drauf eingehen, aber trotzdem danke für dein Link zum Thema... ;-)


----------

